# Glycaemic Index



## Pinktoes (Mar 5, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good GI book?  I am having terrible trouble at the moment with my BS levels, hormonal, due to peri menopause, they go crazy for no reason, so want to be more GI aware and change my diet ? Am trying anything that will help. Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Pinktoes, you might actually find GL (Glycaemic Load) more practical than GI - it's based on GI, but is based on 'real life' portions and combinations of foods. The GL Diet for Dummies is a great introduction


----------



## Pinktoes (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks Northie, Ill order that one from amazon.


----------



## bigbirdy (May 8, 2015)

Hello pinktoes. I would suggest GI and GL Counter by Dr Wynnie Chan which is a pocket sized carb book with full nutritional info, in table form, for many foods. It costs £3.99 but I don't buy books I get them from my local libary.  There is a book called Cals And Carbs that is very good and is also available as an app. The website is www.carbsandcals.com and www.carbsandcals.com/apps.  A very good book, I have found, is Say No To Diabetes by Patrick Holford which has alot of info on diabetes eating and living, as well as reversing diabetes.  www.patrickholford.com  I would also recommend Dr. David Cavan's Reverse Your Diabetes, again no need to buy it get it from your libary. Hope this helps Lol Bigbirdy


----------

